# Bridgeport M head bearings



## HMF (Apr 16, 2011)

There are a total of six bearings in an M head. A pair on the lower quill and another pair on the upper, all four of these are the same bearing. Then there is another pair in the drive pulley. Sorry I do not have the numbers handy.
The bearings are 205's and 206's

This is a diagram for the J Head:


----------



## sophijo (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Bridgeport M head bearings *

Where's a good source for bearings; BP Series 1, Step Pulley, 1 hp?


----------



## RandyM (Jun 1, 2011)

sophijo link=topic=1737.msg15582#msg15582 date=1306881393 said:
			
		

> Where's a good source for bearings; BP Series 1, Step Pulley, 1 hp?



I have found that this place is really helpful and reasonable. It is where I have been buying all my parts.

http://www.icai-online.com/


----------

